# what was the very first Animal Crossing event/holiday you experienced?



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

ACNL is my first AC game, I bought it in April 2014 like the day before Bunny Day.  On Bunny Day, I got some of the eggs, and some of the Egg furniture.  I found Zipper T Bunny to be extremely obnoxious, and the Egg furniture to be hideous.  I sold all of the Egg furniture I got for big bucks at the recycle shop.  Little did I know that there was any big difference between orderable and non-orderable furniture, or that I wouldnt see that fugly egg furniture again for another year!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 2, 2016)

My first Animal Crossing game is ACNL. When I heard about this game I was watching youtube videos to see if it would be good to play. I got the game around June 2015 and I'm still having fun . The only thing I miss was the Dlc items. I didn't really know that this game had Dlc.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> My first Animal Crossing game is ACNL. When I heard about this game I was watching youtube videos to see if it would be good to play. I got the game around June 2015 and I'm still having fun . The only thing I miss was the Dlc items. I didn't really know that this game had Dlc.



well fortunately you can obtain all the DLC from trades with people on the forums!


----------



## laineybop (Mar 2, 2016)

I started with City Folk, my very first event was the Harvest Festival. I still have my original Harvest set from that event. It took about 4 hours to get a complete set, so I never wanted to sell the set.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

I may go buy City Folk and try it out- i see copies at my local Gamestop (and they're kinda high priced too, i guess that's a good sign that it's a quality game).


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I may go buy City Folk and try it out- i see copies at my local Gamestop (and they're kinda high priced too, i guess that's a good sign that it's a quality game).



A brand new copy shouldn't be more than $20. City Folk is not a quality game, that's why there was a big price drop.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

My first holiday was probably the Harvest Festival on City Folk. I remember it being actual Thanksgiving and me trying to avoid my family as much as possible. I had no idea what I was doing, I just randomly saw Franklin behind a tree.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I may go buy City Folk and try it out- i see copies at my local Gamestop (and they're kinda high priced too, i guess that's a good sign that it's a quality game).



They're high priced at Game Stop cause Game Stop tries to extort money from their clients on games all the time. I would not pay for their current LoZ:OoT price at all lol. In stores it is at least $45+, which is $15+ more than its original price That's why I'm gonna try and get it on March 11th. 

As for my first event, it might've been the Flower Fest or Acorn Festival. I can't remember well since it has been 10+ years


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Mar 3, 2016)

Mine was Christmas Eve, toy day is it called? I didn't read up much about it at the time though so I didn't know how to get all the items from Jingle. Ended up with only the one 
I only just missed Halloween and the harvest festival.
I enjoyed the fireworks show though, I got loads of lucky tickets from Redd so loads of unorderable items. I didn't know much about the fishing tourneys before Christmas either, so I never took part but I only really started properly playing in January. I've done them all since then


----------



## CluelessMayor (Mar 3, 2016)

Mine was Bunny Day in City Folk


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 3, 2016)

There weren't any real holidays in Wild World... I got New Leaf in mid-June, so I guess Labor Day was the first?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 3, 2016)

I believe it was the summer solstice in New Leaf- there was also a bug-off that day :3


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 3, 2016)

My first one was Wild World that I got in Oct. of 2006 (long time ago). There wen't any cool holidays in that game like there were in City Folk or New Leaf. Even the very first one had more holidays. So my first experience I guess was New Years . I still remember it too. My mom and I were at my Granny's house and we were just chillin in the living room and I was on my DS. Nothing too special.

I loved the addition of the Harvest Festival and Jingle Day in City Folk. Nothing beats New Leaf though. <3


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2016)

in cf it was probably a bug off or a um what were they called??? days when you could go into your villagers' houses and buy their stuff


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 3, 2016)

the thanksgiving one in ACNL (i was too young to remember CF even though i played it, i remember some stuff though)... it was ok other than fishing which was annoying :I


----------



## freqrexy (Mar 4, 2016)

In both Wild World and New Leaf, my first 'holidays' ended up being the Fireworks festivals during August.  New Leaf makes sense as I got it during August of last year and made it in time for the last one of the month, however as I got Wild World close to Easter-time that year, the first big event I ended up doing was a Fishing Tourney and as stated there's no real holidays in that game other than the Fireworks, Mother's Day and New Year.

But yeah... pretty firewoooorks x)


----------



## radioloves (Mar 5, 2016)

I can't remember on Wild World, but new leaf is probably the snowman activity! Can't wait till spring oh the blossoms and pinkness <3


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm not too sure what it was in Wild World, but my first New Leaf event was the Fireworks Festival! Such a pretty event and a great introduction to the game


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

My first was Festival in New Leaf, and Christmas in Animal Crossing. c:


----------



## Greggy (Mar 8, 2016)

April Fools in New Leaf. Got all of my starting villagers pictures before they left, heh.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 8, 2016)

My first big event was  Halloween. I had a lot of fun I have the Creepy set. Getting candy was fun and finding Jack wasn't too hard for me. One of the fun events that Animal Crossing had and the music was grate.


----------



## ruthie (Mar 10, 2016)

aw man taking me back!! i got my game in october so i started off with the halloween event
it was rly fun to collect all the items!! i miss that


----------



## Vickie (Mar 11, 2016)

♥_ My first game was Wild World, but I only played that for a little while,
so I didn't really get to enjoy any event.
I got New Leaf last year during Thanksgiving and my first event was Toy Day!
It was so cool and cute, and I just LOVE Jingle!!
It was really great that Toy Day was my first holiday, 
makes the game extra special c:_♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 13, 2016)

If I remember correctly, it was the bug off.


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 14, 2016)

While it wasn't a holiday, the first thing ever I got to experience, and this made me fall in love with the series, was back in 2002 the first snow. It made a crunching sound like snow did, and totally made me love it. I did every event in the game, but I honestly don't remember what was the first, maybe Harvest Festival. It's been too many years.


----------



## BrianSmith (Mar 15, 2016)

I like your signature, creative and a little scary.


----------



## PalletMayor (Mar 16, 2016)

The first event I experienced was The Acorn Festival in Wild World!! I loved collecting all the acorns and getting all the furniturw together it was awesome c":


----------

